# 2005 BRAWL



## OC714 (Oct 21, 2018)

Any word on the 2005 Flight 1 Yorba Linda Pat's vs Murrita Surf Pre Academy game yesterday Brawl kids and Parents involved


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 21, 2018)

hope there is video - looking for some entertainment today


----------



## timbuck (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks like 1 red card was issued.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 21, 2018)

Did someone make the mistake of asking why they are called “Pre-Academy?


----------



## Pjr29 (Oct 26, 2018)

Heard about this and that players got into a fight and then the parents.  I heard there were other issues with the Pats team.  It appears that team has folded and they have been removed from the schedule and standings.  Not sure what transpired to cause this but this was a top team.


----------



## PATS PYL B05 (Oct 28, 2018)

This was no more than pushing and shoving from both teams. PATS came down hard on our team because of this and ended our league play. (Politics) This is the end of our season but not our team. Boys will be out there soon. Thx.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 28, 2018)

Who was pushing and shoving?  Parents or players?
What are the "politics" of a fight over a 13 year old kids soccer team?

Hope the boys all find a great team to play on in the near future.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 28, 2018)

PATS PYL B05 said:


> This was no more than pushing and shoving from both teams. PATS came down hard on our team because of this and ended our league play. (Politics) This is the end of our season but not our team. Boys will be out there soon. Thx.


It’s interesting you created your account 2 days ago. This sounds like damage control on your end. Unfortunately events of this nature happen, however for a club to come down so quickly  is also interesting. Especially when deciding in ending their season. Educated guess in regards to your comment that “politics” were involved leads me to believe that there were issues prior as well as warnings.


----------



## PATS PYL B05 (Oct 28, 2018)

This team is still together and will continue to compete. Thanks guys for your concerns.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 28, 2018)

PATS PYL B05 said:


> This team is still together and will continue to compete. Thanks guys for your concerns.


Yes, damage control.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 28, 2018)

"Politics".... sound to me that Pats set an example and decided to make a stance on parents entering a field to begin to brawl with other parents.  

Probably to avoid any lawsuits to the Pats organization.    There should never be a lawsuit when it comes to this type of situation. Emotions on both teams got the worse of those involved.  

Pats PYL 05 is a very good team and one of the best in the state. I feel bad for the boys. The stupid parents screwed this up for them. 

Maybe it's The same parents that don't want to pay a dollar because they think their kids are the next Messi.  I am just speculating.   Don't punish the kids but definitely ban the parents from attending the games for at least 6 games or more.  also the parents should pay for any medical bills on the kids that got injured.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 30, 2018)

You see this often at various games. "Play harder, get tougher, hit them". Kids get riled up, especially if they are getting outplayed. Parents think hitting back is what will get them back in the game. Happened on Sunday, was also a Pats team. Parents brought Sunday League attitude and riled kids up to where the kids where giving cheap shots and elbows. Two parents where ejected and got to the point one kid defended himself and punched a kid in the face after a cheap shot. Refs saw, let it go. Letting a kid punch a kid because "he deserved it" and having parents talk trash to kids who had to defend themselves - probably not a point you ever want a GAME to get to. Coaches need to take control of that type of situation as well - but wont happen if the coaches family is part of the problem. =/


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 30, 2018)

Apparently kids and parents were acting progressively worse than previous weeks - to the point a second in-season email from SCDSL was needed in order to remind coaches, parents and kids how to behave. Things that need to stop, apparently:  adults attacking children on the field, children getting into brawls, adults getting into fights with one another and sidelines having to be cleared. Simple requests?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 30, 2018)

Ooh.  Was another email sent with various font sizes, font colors, bold letters and different colored highlights?


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Oct 30, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> You see this often at various games. "Play harder, get tougher, hit them". Kids get riled up, especially if they are getting outplayed. Parents think hitting back is what will get them back in the game. Happened on Sunday, was also a Pats team. Parents brought Sunday League attitude and riled kids up to where the kids where giving cheap shots and elbows. Two parents where ejected and got to the point one kid defended himself and punched a kid in the face after a cheap shot. Refs saw, let it go. Letting a kid punch a kid because "he deserved it" and having parents talk trash to kids who had to defend themselves - probably not a point you ever want a GAME to get to. Coaches need to take control of that type of situation as well - but wont happen if the coaches family is part of the problem. =/


Ah..the old "Don't let them push you!"


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 30, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Ooh.  Was another email sent with various font sizes, font colors, bold letters and different colored highlights?


Ha, no. No highlighted paragraphs as it was not adressed to the masses.


----------

